# Experience/ Reference Certificate



## surfinsaurabh (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I am in process of applying Australian PR visa, however i am not very sure about the experience/Reference letter format in couple of the scenarios.

One of my employer refused to provide me with experience certificate on company letter head, in that case i have read in this forum i can contact my manager during my tenure with company to get reference letter.
The problem is most of senior manager whom i worked with has left the company.

Q1. Since my manager is currently in different company can i take reference from him, do i have to declare that he is currently in different company in the declaration, will not ACS question this? Can you please provide the format of declaration.

Q2. I came to know , we also have to provide Org chart, as i have mentioned most of senior management has left, also my manager has left , in this scenario, should i present the Org chart of company when i was present.

Q3. In Org chat it's mentioned that i have to take signature of a supervisor who has managed my manager,as i have mentioned since most of the senior management has left, no ways i can take signature from a supervisor who managed my manager, please suggest.

Q4.My current company is also not providing me with experience certificate,also i cannot go to my manager to ask his reference as it will create a wrong impression and will hamper my growth , in this scenario can i take a reference from a colleague who is at higher designation than me, however we both are reporting to same manager, but again the problem will come when i have to take signature from supervisor on org hierarchy who has managed my colleague, which in this case is my manager as well. Please suggest.

Q5. Can i give self declaration for some of the companies , does self declaration lower your priority: with self declaration i can provide all the necessary documents like offer letter, relieving and experience letter , my visiting card,payslips etc, will this be accepted by ACS.


I will be extremely thankful for any kind of suggestions, i know i have big list of questions but i think your suggestion and insights on each of it will be very helpful for people who are in process of applying for Australian PR visa.

Thanks & Regards
-Saurabh


----------



## sgk123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just my 2 cents here!

Q1 - Start off with how the person writing the reference letter is related to you and then go on to state the responsibilities that you had in the organisation. Read through the job descriptions provided by ACS on their website and mention similar responsibilities that you had had.

Q2 - Yes, please provide the chart showing the reporting structure that was in effect during your tenure.

Q3 - If you cannot get the ex-manager's manager to sign the org chart, get a senior employee to write the reference and get the org chart signed by your ex manager.

Q4 - You will have to take a call on this.

Q5 - Yes, you can give self declarations. But this alone may not be considered by the assessing officer. This should normally be accompanied by colleague's reference and org chart and other evidences that you mentioned.


----------

